
Why “Don’t Use Shared Libraries in Microservices” Is Bad Advice - ninjakeyboard
http://www.grahamlea.com/2016/04/shared-libraries-in-microservices-bad-advice/
======
moondev
This is where the kubernetes pod model really shines. You can create a "nano
service" sidecar container everywhere it is needed. They can communicate over
http and be easily updated if needed across the cluster. Since it's just http
they also are language agnostic.

